# Jennifer Aniston on Letterman



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

I'm not sure what day it was, I think Wednesday. I just watched it last night. But, as The Sports Guy says, it now has the coveted "Save until I delete" status on the TiVo. 

When I have thought about Jennifer I have not thought about legs. Is it just me or was that one of the sexiest shows ever?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

She looked excellent. Dave did a good job with her, too. He jokingly harassed her with the questions everybody wants answers to, but didn't annoy her.

And remember her making the joke about the foreign press asking her "What was your worst breakup?" I was just watching the latest episode of E!'s "The Soup" and they showed footage of a reporter (I think it was Inside Edition) asking her the same exact question. They didn't show her answer, though.

Jennifer Aniston arriving at the Late Show, May 24


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I've never really been into Jennifer Anniston, but I caught part of her on Letterman that night and saw that short skirt and those DAMN fine legs. They were looking GREAT. So, you weren't the only one, mabes.


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> I've never really been into Jennifer Anniston, but I caught part of her on Letterman that night and saw that short skirt and those DAMN fine legs. They were looking GREAT. So, you weren't the only one, mabes.


You've never been into Jennifer. And I used to respect you. Check your PM.

I actually will have to go back and watch again, last night we were playing music so I only saw the visuals. But there was one moment when she crossed her legs. Oh momma! Gotta love slow motion and pause.

From some blog - "But the comedy was mostly on Dave's side, as he fumblingly drooled over Aniston's legs"

I think I would do the same, literally, given the opportunity.

My life now has no meaning because I can't have her.

edit - well I see no option for attachments. But you've probably seen it anyway now that I think about it.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

I loved how Dave says, "I hope to God that someone at the house is Tivoing this because I can't get enough of this shot" (her legs)

Nice squirmy interview.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

I saw this show also, great show, Dave said he could not stop watching his monitor (built into his desk).

WOW!


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

I agree with all of the above. I do have it on Tivo, but have not rewatched it yet. However I noticed before either of then even sat down, he could not help but to turn and check out her butt. I had never seen Dave do that before.


This is weird as we just returned from Costco and on the way home I found myself rerunning the interview and the scenery and I did not even know this thread existed.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Wow. Those photos show every pore in her face, ever scar and every wrinkle.  (And, she's still gorgeous.)

What kind of camera takes photos like that? You can see the scratch marks on the pants of the guy standing next to her.


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

She's no Jolie!...........Pitt UPGRADED!


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Mabes said:


> My life now has no meaning because I can't have her.


Oh, I don't know. Of course, nobody else had a shot whilst she was with Pretty-Boy Pitt. But, Vaughn seems like a mere mortal. I might be up for that challenge.

Unfortunately, I know it's destined to end the same way. With the woman in question usually inviting me to go make love to myself.



Bob


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> Oh, I don't know. Of course, nobody else had a shot whilst she was with Pretty-Boy Pitt. But, Vaughn seems like a mere mortal. I might be up for that challenge.
> 
> Unfortunately, I know it's destined to end the same way. With the woman in question usually inviting me to go make love to myself.
> 
> ...


And her also inviting the bodyguards to beat you to a pulp and the state Superior Court to issue a restraining order against you.


----------



## mrcoaster (Jan 25, 2002)

I missed the episode, but I've seen many screen caps. Yowsah! Looks like it was a really great show.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)




----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

tubsone said:


> She's no Jolie!...........Pitt UPGRADED!


Totally disagree.

Of course I know I may be in the minority here but Jolie is not that great, IMO.


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

Supfreak26 said:


> Totally disagree.
> 
> Of course I know I may be in the minority here but Jolie is not that great, IMO.


Jolie is ok, but Jen is super hot :up:


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Ms. Jolie has that weird "carry the blood" thing on her ledger. No way.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Supfreak26 said:


> Of course I know I may be in the minority here but Jolie is not that great, IMO.


Jolie has never been able to keep my boat afloat, either.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I gotta say....I do *NOT* find JA's legs that attractive.


----------



## Deekeryu (Sep 20, 2005)

I don't like Jennifer's face. Her chin is really pronounced, and she has like a horse face. Angelina Jolie is much more attractive.


----------



## Zaui (Jul 12, 2005)

OMG!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

tase2 said:


> Jolie is ok, but Jen is super hot :up:


I think Jen is better looking, but Jolie is sexier.


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

justapixel said:


> Wow. Those photos show every pore in her face, ever scar and every wrinkle.  (And, she's still gorgeous.)
> 
> What kind of camera takes photos like that? You can see the scratch marks on the pants of the guy standing next to her.


A would guess a high end pro DSLR with a big fast lens for that great depth of field.

The EXIF data was striped from the JPEG so we will never know for sure.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Supfreak26 said:


> Totally disagree.
> 
> Of course I know I may be in the minority here but Jolie is not that great, IMO.


I'm with you. I love Jennifer Aniston (and have since Friends, Season 1), but Angelina Jolie just has too much "ewww" baggage surrounding her. The vial of blood, the weird PDAs with her brother, etc.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I'm with you. I love Jennifer Aniston (and have since Friends, Season 1), but Angelina Jolie just has too much "ewww" baggage surrounding her. The vial of blood, the weird PDAs with her brother, etc.


...her Dad is The Champ...


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

To follow up my earlier post, I just watched the segment on YouTube. Dayum. Those legs are amazing.


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

markz said:


> I think Jen is better looking, but Jolie is sexier.


You guy's are crazy!.....BETTER ASS-WAY BETTER CHEST-WAY BETTER FACE-LIPS!JEN is an 8 to JOLIE'S 10!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Goodness knows "breats" are important.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

justapixel said:


> You can see the scratch marks on the pants of the guy standing next to her.


There was a guy in the pictures? I was captivated by Jennifer.
yummm ... I've been a fan of hers since I first saw her in "The Edge" -- a sketch comedy show. I thought she was about 19, but apparently she was a mere 22 or 23 at the time.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Jen has some very nice legs in those vidcaps. But when she and Angelina are in full glam mode, there's no contest, as far as I'm concerned. Angelina is Da Bomb.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Jen has some very nice legs in those vidcaps. But when she and Angelina are in full glam mode, there's no contest, as far as I'm concerned. Angelina is Da Bomb.


I'll take Jennifer any day. In red or black.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

I remember Jen on that Ferris Bueller show, she was fine then and still is today.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

And I missed this??!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

cmontyburns said:


> I'll take Jennifer any day. In red or black.


Which Jen are you thinking of here????


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I didn't watch Letterman, but I had about the same reaction when I opened the mailbox and saw her on the cover of Entertainment Weekly:








Her face still doesn't do much for me.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

MickeS said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Vince is ready to go 'motorboating!'


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Or maybe searching for the "little man in the boat".


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

By the way, "am I the only one" who finds Jennifer Garner terribly unattractive? She has no figure, and her face looks like a Mort Drucker MAD cartoon.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Now those are damn fine legs on the EW cover.

I love EW.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

MickeS said:


> By the way, "am I the only one" who finds Jennifer Garner terribly unattractive? She has no figure, and her face looks like a Mort Drucker MAD cartoon.


She is pretty when she smiles but as she is a little too "buff" for my tastes.


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

tubsone said:


> You guy's are crazy!.....BETTER ASS-WAY BETTER CHEST-WAY BETTER FACE-LIPS!JEN is an 8 to JOLIE'S 10!


Jolie is no better than a 5. 
Skanky, anorexic, incestuous weirdos have never been my thing.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

gtrogue said:


> Jolie is no better than a 5.
> Skanky, anorexic, incestuous weirdos have never been my thing.


I'm with ya on that.

And he ninja edited the original message, so my reply about "breats" only makes sense if you saw it before he changed it to "chest".


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

MickeS said:


> I didn't watch Letterman, but I had about the same reaction when I opened the mailbox and saw her on the cover of Entertainment Weekly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me, I'm just wondering how he did that pose with a straight face?

I'd have been otherwise occupied at that height.

A lucky man.

BTW, for the record, I think they are both seriously tasty looking women but both have their good and bad pictures. I just watched Mr and Mrs Smith over the weekend and AJ was looking very nice.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

tubsone said:


> She's no Jolie!...........Pitt UPGRADED!


No way. Jolie is a wierdo.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

mwhip said:


> She is pretty when she smiles but as she is a little too "buff" for my tastes.


Understood. Maybe we can sway you a bit.......


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

jlb said:


> Which Jen are you thinking of here????


Yes.


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

Inundated said:


> I'm with ya on that.
> 
> And he ninja edited the original message, so my reply about "breats" only makes sense if you saw it before he changed it to "chest".


YES I AM A NINJA!............with terrible spelling!


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

Supfreak26 said:


> Totally disagree.
> 
> Of course I know I may be in the minority here but Jolie is not that great, IMO.


I'm with you Supfreak26.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

jlb said:


> Which Jen are you thinking of here????
> http://img38.exs.cx/img38/9648/nwarqc383-AliasRedVsBlackCommercialGarner_Jennifer-003.jpg


Ah, I always enjoy the red and black comparison. But it seems only appropriate to throw "Leia" into the mix:


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

tubsone said:


> She's no Jolie!...........Pitt UPGRADED!


Angelina Jolie looks like she fell out of the top of the ugly tree, hit every branch on the way down, landed in a hole, got covered up, and an even bigger ugly tree grew from the same spot.

I would take Aniston in a heartbeat.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

> Angelina Jolie looks like she fell out of the top of the ugly tree, hit every branch on the way down, landed in a hole, got covered up, and an even bigger ugly tree grew from the same spot.


Now I know why you're wearing shades in your avatar... you're blind! 

Jolie is gorgeous... but she does seem a little odd.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

Jolie is THE hottest woman on the planet.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

MickeS said:


> By the way, "am I the only one" who finds Jennifer Garner terribly unattractive? She has no figure, and her face looks like a Mort Drucker MAD cartoon.


No sir. She is butt-ugly.

/Austin Powers on

She's a man baby!

/Austin Powers off


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Well Vince Vaugh was on Letterman the other nite. It's not the same is it?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

While we're on the subject of bashing or idolizing contemporary sex symbols... 

CMT has been running "20 Sexiest Southern Women" a few times. Number 1 on their list? Reese Witherspoon. I mean, _really._ She's definitely cute, but she's got a chin to rival Jay Leno's!

Neither Angelina (Los Angeles CA) nor Jennifer A. (Sherman Oaks CA) qualified. Jennifer G. (Houston TX) did make it.

Other qualifiers: Sandra Bullock, Tiffany Fallon (Playmate), Amy Grant, Mia Hamm, Angie Harmon, Faith Hill, Ashley Jones (TV soaps), Ashley Judd, Miranda Lambert (singer), Eva Longoria, Jennifer Nettles (of Sugarland), Sydney Penny (TV soaps), Jaime Pressley, Emily Proctor, LeAnn Rimes, Julia Roberts, Molly Sims, and Sela Ward.

Thankfully, Britney Spears (Kentwood LA) is not on the list.

Jessica Alba (Pomona CA) doesn't qualify.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

gtrogue said:


> Jolie is no better than a 5.
> Skanky, anorexic, incestuous weirdos have never been my thing.


There is some crazy talk going on in this thread.

GUARDS!


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

IMO there is NO contest.

JA has a mansion.

*A. Man. CHIN. *

Jolie is a HUGE upgrade for Pitt.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I'll admit that Jolie has a slammin' body (to date myself back to the late '80s), but really, her face? You guys find that bulbous, ginormous head to be attractive? Everything is so oversized! Her eyes are huge. Her forehead is huge. Her lips are huge. Her cheeks are huge. Plus, she's a triple-bagger.

Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I'll admit that Jolie has a slammin' body (to date myself back to the late '80s), but really, her face? You guys find that bulbous, ginormous head to be attractive? Everything is so oversized! Her eyes are huge. Her forehead is huge. Her lips are huge. Her cheeks are huge.


Funny, I think exactly the opposite. Her face is beautiful, but there is something off about her body. To put in bluntly, she has no hips or booty.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Dudes, it's the total package. Jolie just exudes hotness. Jen exudes mere cuteness.

They've been trying to make Jen into a movie star for a few years now, and it's not working.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> Dudes, it's the total package. Jolie just exudes hotness. Jen exudes mere cuteness.
> 
> They've been trying to make Jen into a movie star for a few years now, and it's not working.


or Jolie for that matter.

Besides, comparing the 2 of them is like comparing chicken to chicken. You all know you'd b**g 'em both  !


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I wouldn't kick Jen, Jen or Jolie out of bed.

But when it comes to waking up to one of them the next morning, 
the original subject of the thread wins hands down.


phox


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

darthrsg said:


> or Jolie for that matter.
> 
> Besides, comparing the 2 of them is like comparing chicken to chicken. You all know you'd b**g 'em both  !


Joile is a WAY BIGGER MOVIE STAR then Jen.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

tubsone said:


> Joile is a WAY BIGGER MOVIE STAR then Jen.


That's like saying Rocky Dennis (Mask) was a bigger movie star than Dr. Derek Shepherd (Grey's Anatomy).

Come to think of it, Jolie DOES resemble Rocky Dennis!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Leah Remini is FAT!











Oooops.....wrong thread!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Dudes, it's the total package. Jolie just exudes hotness. Jen exudes mere cuteness.


That says it for me.. Jennifer is extremely cute, adorable and all of that... Jolie is just hot in a very naughty way.

GOTTA GO!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Oh give me McPheever!


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

Meathead said:


> That's like saying Rocky Dennis (Mask) was a bigger movie star than Dr. Derek Shepherd (Grey's Anatomy).
> 
> Come to think of it, Jolie DOES resemble Rocky Dennis!


Compare the movies they have done. Compare the stars they have worked with and finally compare how much Joile makes a movie compared to what Jen makes a movie!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

The picture of Angelina Jolie on the recent "Most Beautiful" issue was pretty darn nice...


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

tubsone said:


> Compare the movies they have done. Compare the stars they have worked with and finally compare how much Jolie makes a movie compared to what Jen makes a movie!


I think you are missing the point. What difference does it make what Jolie gets for salary & what Aniston gets for salary or who they have both worked with when Jolie looks like someone took a Louisville Slugger to her face?


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

I don't really care who is the bigger star, Jolie certainly was when Tomb Raider came out. What has she done lately, I know she was in Alexander and Sky Captain but those weren't exactly smashes, and she had done movies for years before that, Jennifer got a late start.

Actually, Jolie was in Mr and Mrs Smith which did very well, but I think The Break Up is going to be a smash. 

As far as looks, if Jolie had not have been "fixed" I would think she is better looking than I do. But I hate, hate, hate silicone.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

I have always been more impressed with Jen's work than Jolie. She seems to be a genuinely funny chick. The best thing Jolie has done was the HBO original movie (Gia) about the supermodel, I never wanted to be chain link fence so much in my life. Besides most of the Jen haters didn't get the memo about more pieces of flair.


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

Ya know, of all the Friends actors, I never thought any of them had a chance to make it in the movies. Then I saw The Good Girl, which I am very sure was Aniston's first staring role, in fact her first substantial role in any movie. I wasn't expecting much, but after it I thought, wow, she can act. Not that she did any sort of Ellen Bursten amazing **** (you'll notice I didn't say Meryl Streep, good actress but overrated) , but she was very good and had a presence. And it wasn't just comedy.

Interesting movie and I've seen it twice, will see it again. Don't even know who directed it, will find out.

What was that movie Aniston did last year, some sort of a thriller, how was she? Not how was the movie, how was she?


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Mabes said:


> What was that movie Aniston did last year, some sort of a thriller, how was she? Not how was the movie, how was she?


The movie was _Derailed_. She was adequate. Which is to say that the role was underwritten and didn't give her much to work with, and she didn't do much more with it than was required.

I do think she can act, although her range is maybe in question a bit. Her recent role in _Friends with Money_ had potential but she played it as a variation on her _Good Girl_ character. But by and large she hasn't really gotten decent roles to demonstrate what she can do (partly her own fault for choosing the projects she has, of course). _The Good Girl_ was her first meaty role and I agree she did a nice job in it. Almost everything else she's done has been light comedy, and she's a very gifted light comedienne -- but again, almost all of those roles have been underwritten, so they all come off feeling sort of the same.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

MickeS said:


> The picture of Angelina Jolie on the recent "Most Beautiful" issue was pretty darn nice...


Sorry, but she looks like a 1989 Miss America contestant that photo.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Jeeters said:


> Sorry, but she looks like a 1989 Miss America contestant that photo.


You're saying that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Mabes said:


> As far as looks, if Jolie had not have been "fixed" I would think she is better looking than I do. But I hate, hate, hate silicone.


I don't think she's had surgery?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

OK, enough with the hatin'. They're all lovely ladies, each in their own way, and I would hit each and every one of them. Of course, the odds of my ever actually achieving that fantasy remain at 1 in 1 trillion. I am more likely to win the first $500 million Powerball only to have an errant satellite fall on my head than to hit any A-list, B-list, or even C-list actress.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> I am more likely to win the first $500 million Powerball only to have an errant satellite fall on my head than to hit any A-list, B-list, or even C-list actress.


Put a little more room in your scale and Kathy Griffin can be all yours!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

While Kathy claims to be "D-list," she's really C-list, because she _has_ appeared on non-reality TV shows in featured and starring roles.

D-list is for one-time reality TV participants and regional summer stock players.

Come to think of it, I wouldn't have any chance with the D-list, either. Although I have been with a few women who were in the background during local TV newscasts.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Mabes said:


> As far as looks, if Jolie had not have been "fixed" I would think she is better looking than I do. But I hate, hate, hate silicone.


Why do so many people jump to the "her boobs must be fake" place when dissing attractive women? There are naturally big boobs out there, you know. I don't see any evidence at all that Jolie has had breast enhancements.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Mabes said:


> As far as looks, if Jolie had not have been "fixed" I would think she is better looking than I do. But I hate, hate, hate silicone.


You must not have seen all her topless scenes in "Gia". She's obviously natural.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I just saw "The Break-Up" today and have to say, JA looked DARN fine!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Cinema can make ANYONE look fine.


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

David Platt said:


> Why do so many people jump to the "her boobs must be fake" place when dissing attractive women? There are naturally big boobs out there, you know. I don't see any evidence at all that Jolie has had breast enhancements.


I don't jump to that conclusion, and I have to reevaulate now. I saw her in some movie, I can't remember what, and it just seemed obvious to me. But as I look at the People cover, looks real to me.

Off to do some more "research".


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

Well that didn't take long. Obviously natural. And like, wow, man.

I think I know what it was. I saw her in a movie, long time ago, and then in another movie she seemed bigger. But that was just my perception. 

Still think Jen is hotter but it's pretty much a tie. It's like comparing Mary Anne and Ginger on Gilligan's island. Two different types. Mary Anne is the girl next door with the cute butt and Ginger is, well let's not go any further.

markz, is there a nude scene? Dave mentioned something about that, now that I think about it, wondering if it was Vince's idea.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Mabes said:


> Well that didn't take long. Obviously natural. And like, wow, man.
> 
> I think I know what it was. I saw her in a movie, long time ago, and then in another movie she seemed bigger. But that was just my perception.


I wish I got do do research like that every day.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Mabes said:


> markz, is there a nude scene? Dave mentioned something about that, now that I think about it, wondering if it was Vince's idea.





Spoiler



There was a scene where she is walking away from the camera totally naked. The scene is blurry and they don't show her face, so it's hard to tell if it is really her.


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

markz said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> There was a scene where she is walking away from the camera totally naked. The scene is blurry and they don't show her face, so it's hard to tell if it is really her.





Spoiler



according to the interviews she has done about the movie, it is her


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

Mabes said:


> As far as looks, if Jolie had not have been "fixed" I would think she is better looking than I do. But I hate, hate, hate silicone.


Kick Rocks Mabes...with your bunk info! All natural beauty... PERFECT 10!

and for the record Good girl was a great movie....but that's about it!


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

tubsone said:


> Kick Rocks Mabes...with your bunk info! All natural beauty... PERFECT 10!


I can't believe the nitpicking over beautiful, wealthy celebrities that any of us would be lucky to be with.

That being said, in "Tomb Raider II" I was too distracted by all the silicone or cellulose or whever that was in Jolie's lips. Yuck! :down: And she admits to wearing a padded bra to more closely approximate the video game version of Lara Croft. But I think her breasts are natural. Just pleeeeease leave your lips alone, Angie-baby.

When these ladies don't inject themselves with stuff to enhance any body part, I for one definitely prefer their "natural" beauty.


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

getreal said:


> I can't believe the nitpicking over beautiful, wealthy celebrities that any of us would be lucky to be with.
> 
> That being said, in "Tomb Raider II" I was too distracted by all the silicone or cellulose or whever that was in Jolie's lips. Yuck! :down: And she admits to wearing a padded bra to more closely approximate the video game version of Lara Croft. But I think her breasts are natural. Just pleeeeease leave your lips alone, Angie-baby.
> 
> When these ladies don't inject themselves with stuff to enhance any body part, I for one definitely prefer their "natural" beauty.


Ok I agree with your first sentence and will leave it at that......but a few parting shots!

-Yuck :down: ......I think your off with the silicone lips! "Tomb Raider II" that is the movie you bring not even the first Tomb Raider! You didn't see the lips in GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS,The Bone Collector,Taking Lives,Mr. and Mrs. Smith,GIA!....AND YOU didn't see her chest in GIA or Taking Lives!.....Padded bra Please! There is NO NEED!


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

tubsone said:


> AND YOU didn't see her chest in GIA or Taking Lives!.....Padded bra Please! There is NO NEED!


I fell in love with her and her breasts in Hackers.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

I like Jen just fine but I'd rather hang out with Angelina. She's more interesting to me.


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

johnperkins21 said:


> I fell in love with her and her breasts in Hackers.


Yeah Good choice I forgot that one and Original Sin(WOW!).


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> Of course, the odds of my ever actually achieving that fantasy remain at 1 in 1 trillion.


".....so you're sayin' there's a chance.....YES!"


----------

